# Goo



## greenear (Aug 12, 2006)

has anyone heard of goo and if so, where is it available


----------



## greenear (Aug 22, 2006)

u mean nobody has heard of goo


----------



## greenear (Sep 9, 2006)

Geeeeeeeeeeeee Thanks


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 10, 2006)

greenear said:
			
		

> u mean nobody has heard of goo


*Nope never heard of it and i don't think anyone else has by the looks of it. Do you have any idea who created this strain? Who sells it? *


----------



## greenear (Sep 10, 2006)

It was originally aquired in oakland cali at the third floor club


----------



## Bojok (Sep 11, 2006)

I believe it is of a afghan strain. I've also heard it as Af GOO or AF GOOY.


----------



## Bojok (Sep 11, 2006)

It's been floating around N.Cal for the last 1-2 years along with about 5 different PURPLE strains.


----------

